
How Google Is Making Us Smarter  - makimaki
http://discovermagazine.com/2009/feb/15-how-google-is-making-us-smarter
======
tokenadult
_This concept of the extended mind was first raised in 1998_

I wonder if a Google search would turn up an earlier example.

Yep, there are definitely earlier examples of much the same concept with the
same wording to be found in a date-restricted Google Books search.

